# [Q] Root LG E435



## bohenian (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi. Has someone succeeded in rooting this device? 
I want to root mine but can't find a working method.


----------



## Ayunka (Jun 15, 2013)

bohenian said:


> Hi. Has someone succeeded in rooting this device?
> I want to root mine but can't find a working method.

Click to collapse



yes I have successfully to rooting lg E435, but I think it was  it's useless .. even with root, apps still can not be moved to the sdcard though with link2sd or app2sd 

"app2sd is not supported by your device primary external storage Because your roomates is emulated from the internal storage"

to root : change the original rom with v10c with kdz tool, install  framaroot 1.4.2 

sorry for my bad english


----------



## bohenian (Jun 15, 2013)

Ayunka said:


> yes I have successfully to rooting lg E435, but I think it was  it's useless .. even with root, apps still can not be moved to the sdcard though with link2sd or app2sd
> 
> "app2sd is not supported by your device primary external storage Because your roomates is emulated from the internal storage"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OH MAN THANKS!!! Finally, did you unlocked the bootloader to change the ROM with a new one? Or the tool just takes care of it? I think I'll have to find a way to install in the SD card and let you know if I found anything. 

I'm gonna try it first. HAHA. Thanks man!


----------



## bohenian (Jun 15, 2013)

anyway, where can I download that ROM version you're talking about?


----------



## Ayunka (Jun 16, 2013)

bohenian said:


> anyway, where can I download that ROM version you're talking about?

Click to collapse



turn off the phone - connect the usb cable to pc - press & hold the Volume down & power  to donwload mode, open the kdz tool change option to 3GQCT &DIAG browse the kdz file and launce the update software after that, install the framaroot.apk open and choose superuser -> gandalf  restart the phone. tell me if you find the way to change the primary storage (sdcard0)  to sdcard (external_SD)


LG USB Driver :Here
KDZ E43510c-CIS Here
Tool KDZ_FW_UPD Here    [menu option : 3GQCT &DIAG]

Framaroot v1.4.2 Here (after installed choose :superuser & Gandalf)


----------



## bohenian (Jun 18, 2013)

Ayunka said:


> turn off the phone - connect the usb cable to pc - press & hold the Volume down & power  to donwload mode, open the kdz tool change option to 3GQCT &DIAG browse the kdz file and launce the update software after that, install the framaroot.apk open and choose superuser -> gandalf  restart the phone. tell me if you find the way to change the primary storage (sdcard0)  to sdcard (external_SD)
> 
> 
> LG USB Driver :Here
> ...

Click to collapse



DUDE! thanks for the help, I've finally rooted it,  I'm gonna find some great apps and find a way to what you are looking because I'll be needing that too.


----------



## rkmiks (Jun 18, 2013)

Even I have this device and my software version is already v10c and framearoot doesn't work for me. So should I flash it with KDZ  to make it rootable or the firmware for which the links are given is something special ? I belong to a different country , So should I flash with the firmware meant for my region or the one given in the links here ?


----------



## kaukojvjaj (Jun 25, 2013)

*Thanks*

How can I access recovery? Help me, please!

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------




Ayunka said:


> turn off the phone - connect the usb cable to pc - press & hold the Volume down & power  to donwload mode, open the kdz tool change option to 3GQCT &DIAG browse the kdz file and launce the update software after that, install the framaroot.apk open and choose superuser -> gandalf  restart the phone. tell me if you find the way to change the primary storage (sdcard0)  to sdcard (external_SD)
> 
> 
> LG USB Driver :Here
> ...

Click to collapse



How can I access recovery? Help me, please!


----------



## kaukojvjaj (Jun 29, 2013)

Ayunka said:


> turn off the phone - connect the usb cable to pc - press & hold the Volume down & power  to donwload mode, open the kdz tool change option to 3GQCT &DIAG browse the kdz file and launce the update software after that, install the framaroot.apk open and choose superuser -> gandalf  restart the phone. tell me if you find the way to change the primary storage (sdcard0)  to sdcard (external_SD)
> 
> 
> LG USB Driver :Here
> ...

Click to collapse



Help me install CWM for LG e435 please!
Thanks!


----------



## bohenian (Jul 3, 2013)

kaukojvjaj said:


> Help me install CWM for LG e435 please!
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I really want to do that right now, and still currently searching, I think you must unlock the bootloader first,


----------



## kaukojvjaj (Jul 6, 2013)

bohenian said:


> I really want to do that right now, and still currently searching, I think you must unlock the bootloader first,

Click to collapse



If you find please tell me, I'm waiting, thanks!
(Sorry, my english is very poor)
:laugh:


----------



## mikiman88 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ayunka said:


> turn off the phone - connect the usb cable to pc - press & hold the Volume down & power  to donwload mode, open the kdz tool change option to 3GQCT &DIAG browse the kdz file and launce the update software after that, install the framaroot.apk open and choose superuser -> gandalf  restart the phone. tell me if you find the way to change the primary storage (sdcard0)  to sdcard (external_SD)
> 
> 
> LG USB Driver :Here
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I've been following your method but when start Framaroot app , the app just disappear not showing SuperUser too, please help?


----------



## kaukojvjaj (Jul 9, 2013)

mikiman88 said:


> Hi, I've been following your method but when start Framaroot app , the app just disappear not showing SuperUser too, please help?

Click to collapse



Please install framaroot 1.4.2, I rooted my phone by this way!


----------



## mikiman88 (Jul 10, 2013)

kaukojvjaj said:


> Please install framaroot 1.4.2, I rooted my phone by this way!

Click to collapse



I've already install it, but it was nothing happen?
Did I miss some step?


----------



## bohenian (Jul 10, 2013)

mikiman88 said:


> I've already install it, but it was nothing happen?
> Did I miss some step?

Click to collapse



Are you sure you followed the instructions including the "flashing the ROM" part? check if you have the correct version. 
If you have followed, I think this will be a carrier related issue,


----------



## mikiman88 (Jul 10, 2013)

bohenian said:


> Are you sure you followed the instructions including the "flashing the ROM" part? check if you have the correct version.
> If you have followed, I think this will be a carrier related issue,

Click to collapse



yes, I'm already download , flash the ROM, my current software version is E43510c-CIS-XX

I'm thinking to install newer version framaroot?


----------



## kaukojvjaj (Jul 10, 2013)

mikiman88 said:


> yes, I'm already download , flash the ROM, my current software version is E43510c-CIS-XX
> 
> I'm thinking to install newer version framaroot?

Click to collapse



After install framaroot you  have to run it and choose Gandalf, then reset your phone


----------



## kaukojvjaj (Jul 14, 2013)

Help me to install CWM and mod ROM please!


----------



## mikiman88 (Jul 17, 2013)

kaukojvjaj said:


> After install framaroot you  have to run it and choose Gandalf, then reset your phone

Click to collapse



still not working dude


----------



## behzad0098 (Aug 3, 2013)

*my lg e435*

I tried to root my phon by download mode.but my phone hanged and doesnt boot.help....................


----------



## bohenian (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi. Has someone succeeded in rooting this device? 
I want to root mine but can't find a working method.


----------



## behzad0098 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Help*

I tries to change my rom.i load my phone to download mode but upgrade want successful and my phone is still on download mode.how can I exit from download mode..?????????


----------



## kaukojvjaj (Aug 5, 2013)

behzad0098 said:


> I tries to change my rom.i load my phone to download mode but upgrade want successful and my phone is still on download mode.how can I exit from download mode..?????????

Click to collapse



Use KDZ to up firmware as mr.Ayunka 
turn off the phone - connect the usb cable to pc - press & hold the Volume down & power to donwload mode, open the kdz tool change option to 3GQCT &DIAG browse the kdz file and launce the update software after that, install the framaroot.apk open and choose superuser -> gandalf restart the phone. tell me if you find the way to change the primary storage (sdcard0) to sdcard (external_SD)
LG USB Driver :Here
KDZ E43510c-CIS Here
Tool KDZ_FW_UPD Here [menu option : 3GQCT &DIAG]
Framaroot v1.4.2 Here (after installed choose :superuser & Gandalf)


----------



## htcgr (Aug 10, 2013)

..............


----------



## khandu123 (Aug 12, 2013)

*lg e435*

 i have lg e 435 start kdz tool then click upgrade software start process then error. 

1)setauth. fail error 
2) load library fail 
how to resolve this error. please tell me


----------



## kaukojvjaj (Aug 17, 2013)

*LG E435*

Help me to install CWM & cook rom on LG e435, please!


----------



## win951126 (Aug 18, 2013)

*U may try LBE onekey root*

U may try LBE onekey root here，ht tp: / /w w w.lbe sec. c o m/?cat=17&product=3&menu=1


----------



## adsh02138 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Revert*



kaukojvjaj said:


> Use KDZ to up firmware as mr.Ayunka
> turn off the phone - connect the usb cable to pc - press & hold the Volume down & power to donwload mode, open the kdz tool change option to 3GQCT &DIAG browse the kdz file and launce the update software after that, install the framaroot.apk open and choose superuser -> gandalf restart the phone. tell me if you find the way to change the primary storage (sdcard0) to sdcard (external_SD)
> LG USB Driver :Here
> KDZ E43510c-CIS Here
> ...

Click to collapse



I managed all that OK but like previous posters am still seriously hampered. Without CM or TWRP and a decent ROM I'm still unable to move apps and keep being told my storage is running out. I also can only browse the web when on wifi, it won't connect to the network provider.

Anyone got any other suggestions, or a way to revert to original state?


----------



## edriyedwin (Sep 3, 2013)

*problem rooting lg e435*

please help me, i have followed all steps but when i flash with kdz it tells me that 'phone was not found' what do i do


----------



## kaustav03212 (Sep 14, 2013)

bohenian said:


> DUDE! thanks for the help, I've finally rooted it,  I'm gonna find some great apps and find a way to what you are looking because I'll be needing that too.

Click to collapse



Is there any problem after rooting? Like can you use data network on both sims, on both 3g and 2g?


----------



## Ayunka (Sep 15, 2013)

edriyedwin said:


> please help me, i have followed all steps but when i flash with kdz it tells me that 'phone was not found' what do i do

Click to collapse



in my case, make sure the USB drivers are installed, and do not use original usb cable from lg


----------



## rohitporoli (Sep 19, 2013)

*Cause any Problem?*



Ayunka said:


> turn off the phone - connect the usb cable to pc - press & hold the Volume down & power  to donwload mode, open the kdz tool change option to 3GQCT &DIAG browse the kdz file and launce the update software after that, install the framaroot.apk open and choose superuser -> gandalf  restart the phone. tell me if you find the way to change the primary storage (sdcard0)  to sdcard (external_SD)
> 
> 
> LG USB Driver :Here
> ...

Click to collapse



One in this forum mentioned that he faced a problem in connecting Data (via SIM). Did you experience such problem bro? Is there any other problem? Can we unroot this device to work as it worked before? Please answer


----------



## kaveh111 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Help*

I want root lg e435 and I update my phone with KDZ 10F  . now Frameroot cannot root my phon . please help me .


----------



## kaukojvjaj (Sep 30, 2013)

Help me to install CWM for LG e435 please!


----------



## dtt2212 (Oct 5, 2013)

*please help me find the stock rom of LG L3 e435 VN*

hi all ! im Vietnamese
Firstly, i thanks for your help to root this phone. I finished but now i want my phone LG L3 E435 restore the stock rom VN . Any body help me find the stock rom VN of LG L3 E435 ? Please...


----------



## kaukojvjaj (Oct 6, 2013)

dtt2212 said:


> hi all ! im Vietnamese
> Firstly, i thanks for your help to root this phone. I finished but now i want my phone LG L3 E435 restore the stock rom VN . Any body help me find the stock rom VN of LG L3 E435 ? Please...

Click to collapse



STOCK ROM VIET NAM CUA BAN DAY
http://lg-phone-firmware.com/firmware-Lg+Optimus+L3+II-Tutti-22.html


----------



## afacino (Oct 10, 2013)

*still having problem wit rooting ma lg e435*

tried d update but always fail.... after starting the phone, using d framaroot tells me exploit failed.... any help on wat to do about dis??


----------



## Franzkannes (Oct 26, 2013)

*The KDZ E43510c-CIS - Link doesn't work*



> LG USB Driver :Here
> KDZ E43510c-CIS Here
> Tool KDZ_FW_UPD Here    [menu option : 3GQCT &DIAG]
> 
> Framaroot v1.4.2 Here (after installed choose :superuser & Gandalf)

Click to collapse



Hi, 
the link  to KDZ E43510c-CIS Here doesn't work. The server says: "'_You don't have permission to access 'http://csmgdl.lgmobile.com/swdata/WDLSW/LGE435/ACISWH/V10c_00/V10C_00.kdz' on this server"_. Is anybody out there with an existing link?
Thank you.


----------



## kaukojvjaj (Oct 29, 2013)

*Here boy*



Franzkannes said:


> Hi,
> the link  to KDZ E43510c-CIS Here doesn't work. The server says: "'_You don't have permission to access 'http://csmgdl.lgmobile.com/swdata/WDLSW/LGE435/ACISWH/V10c_00/V10C_00.kdz' on this server"_. Is anybody out there with an existing link?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse


https://www.dropbox.com/s/8i30o2ir1p2zmh3/V10C_00.kdz


----------



## Franzkannes (Oct 29, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you kaukojvjaj!


----------



## ergaikwadketan (Nov 9, 2013)

*can not download  KDZ E43510c-CIS*

can not download  KDZ E43510c-CIS, while clicking on ling it shows access denied message please give another ling or copy..


----------



## bohenian (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi. Has someone succeeded in rooting this device? 
I want to root mine but can't find a working method.


----------



## retn0 (Nov 18, 2013)

hi, i rooted LG e43510C-SEA with kingoapp.com
1. download android_root.exe from kingoapp.com
2. install  android_root.exe
3. while rooting u must internet connection
4. can use the usb tethering(internet connection) with rooting together
5. install all driver usb, lgunited for lg e435
6. running software kingoapp
7. plugin usb data 
8. when connected click ROOT button
9. wait a minute, until restart device
10. and bamm u device rooted


----------



## kaustav03212 (Nov 19, 2013)

retn0 said:


> hi, i rooted LG e43510C-SEA with kingoapp.com
> 1. download android_root.exe from kingoapp.com
> 2. install  android_root.exe
> 3. while rooting u must internet connection
> ...

Click to collapse



THANKS


----------



## ergaikwadketan (Dec 7, 2013)

when i click on this link "KDZ E43510c-CIS" it will shows access denied message please give another link so i will download and root my handset..


----------



## kaukojvjaj (Jan 1, 2014)

retn0 said:


> hi, i rooted LG e43510C-SEA with kingoapp.com
> 1. download android_root.exe from kingoapp.com
> 2. install  android_root.exe
> 3. while rooting u must internet connection
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you install CWM on lg E435?


----------



## khandu123 (Jan 20, 2014)

*lg e 435 dual  root 100 5 working*

[hi friends i have find good rooting method for lg e435
first download b2app for lg driver
and install driver for ur device
and then download and install kingo android root app ( internet must required)
then connect you device you computer and open kingo root app and press root button 
and wait and ur device is rooted successfully msg display
then open ur device and grant super user permission 
now you device is rooted 
its useless app cant move to sdcard 
please send anyone idea sdcard is emulated
plz reply me [email protected]


----------



## komple21 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Can't read KDZ E43510c-CIS link*

Can someone plz post the KDZ E43510c-CIS again in a file and not with link? i can't seem to be able to read the link and after i tried all the other methods this seems to be the only way to root my e435 lg . Plz someone if you can, i m desperate :crying:


----------



## zeb35 (Apr 21, 2014)

retn0 said:


> hi, i rooted LG e43510C-SEA with kingoapp.com
> 1. download android_root.exe from kingoapp.com
> 2. install  android_root.exe
> 3. while rooting u must internet connection
> ...

Click to collapse



hi. but i can`t root lg e435 with* v10h - rom*.every software was tested: Universal-Androot..SuperOneClick..SRSRoot..VRoot..Easy Rooting Toolkit..kingo root. if any one root that rom?


----------



## username 00 (Jun 18, 2014)

*this link doesn't work too*

This link have dead so i hope u can share again to me, thank you guys


----------



## overkill23 (Mar 21, 2015)

*Request KDZ E43510c-CIS*

Hi! I'm really need this in order to unbrick my LG. If anyone was able to download please put it here.
Thanks!


----------



## bohenian (May 23, 2015)

*HI ALL*

This method is an effective way in installing a CWM in our devices and will also effectively root our device. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2654327 pls. refer to the link and don't forget to say thanks to the contributors,


----------



## Jaysonpons (Oct 3, 2015)

How can i root LG e435? Please help me


----------



## bohenian (Oct 17, 2015)

Please refer to the previous pages... also be wary of the risks. Good luck.


----------



## mayur2810 (Oct 24, 2015)

please upload the KDZ E43510c-CIS Here its not downloadable


----------



## bohenian (Oct 25, 2015)

mayur2810 said:


> please upload the KDZ E43510c-CIS Here its not downloadable

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, I can't find the file. However, you can try this method. http://android-anyar.blogspot.com/2014/06/root-lg-l3-ii-dual-e435-without-flash-rom.html
See if it will work.


----------

